# Crinone and Thrush



## Liz_76 (Dec 8, 2013)

I have been on Crinone for 6 weeks now. I am around 5 weeks pg following frozen embryo transfer.  I have developed thrush, I think. The whole area is very inflamed. The Crinone seems to be irritating it more! 

My questions are 
1. Can Crinone be inserted rectally? I feel like I can't clear up the thrush and use Crinone (twice a day) vaginally as well. 
2. Is there an alternative to Crinone that works just as well? Are the pessaries just as good? 
3. Is there any thrush treatment that is 100% safe in pregnancy? They pharmaceutical companies don't seem to be able to guarantee that Canestan, Nilstat etc are safe. 

Thank you!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Crinone is vaginal application only. You can switch to progesterone pessaries and use these rectally if needed but you'll need to get a prescription for these from your GP/clinic. There is no evidence that any one of these rpoducts is better than the other so you can switch between them. Check with clinic though for the correct dose of pessaries for you.

You can treat thrush safely in pregnancy with clotrimazole cream or pessaries. They should be prescribed by GP though. The packets that are sold over the counter are not licensed for use in pregnancy (nothing to do with the drug itself but to do with the companies not wanting to cover the sale of them outwith medical advise)


----------

